# Visa Grant Numbers?!?!



## suzannah (Mar 10, 2011)

Ok, so we're filling in the application form, after gathering everything we need for it - to see that one of the things that they want to know is visa grant numbers from every trip we've taken to australia!! 

We've been 6 times - and we've not kept a record of ANY of the visa numbers! So what now?!


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

They are not essential and what you need to do put down as well as you can remember what the dates of your various entries and visa types were.
Immi will be able to check via their records if need be.


----------



## suzannah (Mar 10, 2011)

We know all the dates etc, just didn't think to keep record of the e-visitor visa numbers! Stress!

Thanks x


----------

